# Pass Medical with a torn ACL?



## Gregg (11 Apr 2006)

Hey everyone.    I'm an engineering student applying to the reserves as a combat engineering officer.  Unfortunately I partially tore my ACL 6 weeks ago.  I'm back to normal and don't need surgery.  I can walk and run fine with no pain.  My sports dr. gave me a note saying I'm "expected" to be ready for army training in the fall.  What do you guys think my chances of passing the medical are?  If I don't pass the medical now can i take it again when i get a dr. note saying not that i'm not "expected" but am fully ready for army training?  Or do the army dr's just automatically deny entry to people with a torn ACL??

Thanks for the input

by the way I DID search  knee, knees and ACL but couldn't find anthing on ACL tears specifically but it did sound like most knee injuries ruin your application.


----------



## scoutfinch (11 Apr 2006)

To put your mind at ease somewhat, I had a torn MCL last June and it did not prevent my enrollment or delay the process in any way.  But that is just my personal experience.  I am sure the real people in the know will have a better answer for you.


----------



## Gregg (11 Apr 2006)

Wow      What,   if anything,   did you tell them about your torn MCL to let you pass the medical so easily??


----------



## scoutfinch (11 Apr 2006)

I had attended physiotherapy based on my physician's referral.  I had been discharged from physio without any restrictions.  I am a runner and I was back to running my regular distances and training for a marathon by this time.   My family physician wrote a letter indicating that the injury had healed and was unlikely to pose any future problems.   I provided her with a form which which was given to me by the recruiting centre which enumerated the various physical demands that I would have to meet.  She completed the same documents for my shoulder as well to address a 20 year old injury in that joint as well.  

Basically, both injuries had healed and, in her medical opinion, were unlikely to cause me any problems in the future and were unlikley to prevent me from meeting the demands of the job.


----------



## Gregg (11 Apr 2006)

intresting     i have to hope that i can be considered "healed" although an ACL can't actually heal itself but you can play sports again no problem

thanks for the info


----------



## scoutfinch (11 Apr 2006)

MCLs heal much better than ACLs.  I had a Grade II/III  injury and was off runnimg for about 2 months while in physio.  I still have days when my legs are tired that the joint feels a bit wonky but otherwise I have no real complains (except running in combat boots and doing drill causes the knee to swell up mostly painlessly and with a little bit of perceived instability).  I still use ice and heat after most runs and I should have takem out shares in the manufacturer of ibuprofen.

But otherwise my knee feels like a million bucks now and actually is less troublesome than before the injury.


----------



## George Wallace (11 Apr 2006)

Gregg said:
			
		

> ................ i have to hope that i can be considered "healed" although an ACL can't actually heal itself but you can play sports again no problem


A torn ACL will probably mean that you will not be able to play many of the Contact and 'Stop and Go' Sports that you played before.  It is a serious knee injury that will mean that you watch it.  My co-worker had a torn ACL and it resulted in over 14 surgeries on one knee and almost as many on the other, due to the natural tendency to favour the good knee.  He now has a Medical Pension and Medical Release.  Not an injury to take lightly.


----------



## FateumetMeum (13 Apr 2006)

I'm a medic not in CF yet but finished app process and waiting for offer. Worked for semi pro hockey team and have experienced ACL injuries before.
Torn ACL is a big deal, however your physio is a bigger one!
You should be doing specific strengthening for your injury. The military will take your history but cant discriminate towards a previous injury unless there is medical proof of it to be chronic (life long or reoccurring).

Your PT test will prove your "fit" as per standards, your Dr's support with a letter saying you will have no further problems as a result,
in other words he has to say your 100 percent recovered, will help too ( may be asked for) and your determination in rehab is all you need.

Your trade plays a part in your screening I am sure, since you've decided to go feild. Remember you'll be on uneven ground, lifting heavy, heavy, heavy shit and all whilst wearing combat boots.
I have had a torn achilles tendon and backed up my application with an xray. If you think your recruitor will want more, don't hesitate ask them and get it before the surprise, that medical shit takes a lot of precious time.

One more word of advice for your knees/ACL recovery......GET A GREAT PHYSIOTHERAPIST. If not for military for the rest of your days.
Hey at least you can tell when it is gonna rain now.
Peace out and good luck.

Mike-
"Fateum et meum"
-my fate is my own.


----------

